# OMG! Churchmouse Yarns & Teas



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I just got home from a 4 day trip to Seattle to visit with several friends we haven't seen in years...a kind of reunion. 
While we were there my husband asked if there was anything I'd like to do while in Seattle. There was only ONE THING .....
I wanted to take the ferry to Bainbridge Island to visit Churchmouse Yarn & Teas. 
OMG!!! It's like fairyland for knitters! Lovely LOVELY yarns...all of their own patterns knitted up in different yarns & color ways ... I was in Knitters Heaven. 
If ou are ever near Seattle - take the ferry out to the island - they run twice per hour all day, takes about 30 minutes then it's a 10 minute stroll from the dock to the Main Street and your DH can wait in a cute little bar while you shop!


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

And what did you buy?


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Have you been to Paradise Fibers here yet? And DH would have to make up his mind as to which microbrewery to go to. I can only imagine the prices on Bainbridge since its gentrification back in the '70s most locals don't venture there for fear of price shock. We speed through on our way to Hood Canal and the Peninsula.

DH could take part in the local Girl Scout Cookie pairings with all the microbrews here--forget wine tastings at Chateau Ste. Michelle winery.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like so much fun.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> I just got home from a 4 day trip to Seattle to visit with several friends we haven't seen in years...a kind of reunion.
> While we were there my husband asked if there was anything I'd like to do while in Seattle. There was only ONE THING .....
> I wanted to take the ferry to Bainbridge Island to visit Churchmouse Yarn & Teas.
> OMG!!! It's like fairyland for knitters! Lovely LOVELY yarns...all of their own patterns knitted up in different yarns & color ways ... I was in Knitters Heaven.
> If ou are ever near Seattle - take the ferry out to the island - they run twice per hour all day, takes about 30 minutes then it's a 10 minute stroll from the dock to the Main Street and your DH can wait in a cute little bar while you shop!


Or you can get a room and shop all day! Glad you had so much fun!


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

One of my favorite yarn shops and I often order from their website, I can understand how much you enjoyed the visit!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

I would love it!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

sounds wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds like paradise,thanks for posting.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

If you ever go again take a camera...we want to see and not all have money to make such a trip...


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Sounds like you had a great time


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm lucky to live close to Bainbridge. Churchmouse has great taste and wonderful color palettes. I've never been disappointed by their patterns, either.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Sounds like my kind of place!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Perhaps I need to put this on my list of things to do and make a vacation to that area. Would love it I'm sure.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

for Cathy47 - http://visit.churchmouseyarns.com/visit/pictures-of-shop/

Hope this helps. By the way, the yarn is high end, but not higher at Churchmouse than other places. You could certainly use the shop for inspiration and use other yarns.

To the person in Spokane that commented on Bainbridge gentrification: I can't really afford to live on Bainbridge Island, but there is no point in depriving oneself of a beautiful daytrip just to object.


----------



## Sue456 (Feb 9, 2014)

I enjoy going here too when I'm there visiting my daughter! So Much Yarn at Pike's Market in Seattle is a great shop too!


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

So glad you got to go and enjoyed yourself! I live much closer, but don't get to go there very often. I love it there, as well as the little town of Winslow that it's in.

Gentrification shmentrification--who cares?! It's a lovely place to spend a few pleasant hours, to be sure.  If you ever have the chance to visit again, there is a deli right across the street that is also a charcuterie, where they make and smoke their own meats---such delicious sandwiches! There's also great ice cream right in the same courtyard as Churchmouse. I always have a lovely day whenever is visit!


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

LynneA said:


> for Cathy47 - http://visit.churchmouseyarns.com/visit/pictures-of-shop/
> 
> Hope this helps. By the way, the yarn is high end, but not higher at Churchmouse than other places. You could certainly use the shop for inspiration and use other yarns.
> 
> To the person in Spokane that commented on Bainbridge gentrification: I can't really afford to live on Bainbridge Island, but there is no point in depriving oneself of a beautiful daytrip just to object.


Exactly! Right on!....

.....some people can whip the fun out of anything..... :|


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

So glad you were able to visit the shop. It's always a 'must do' when we're visiting. I haven't found their prices to be any higher than other stores I visit.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

That sounds idyllic!!!! lovely idea about the bar, too...go there and have a pint and start knitting up something!


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

God's Girl said:


> Perhaps I need to put this on my list of things to do and make a vacation to that area. Would love it I'm sure.


Sounds like a good idea to me too. Always did want to see Seattle.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Fidra said:


> One of my favorite yarn shops and I often order from their website, I can understand how much you enjoyed the visit!


One of my favorites as well. We cruised on our own boat in the Pacific Northwest for 6 years and Chirchmouse was always a highlight when we were in the area. I've made several of their patterns. They even helped me with a WIP that I didn't get from them. Nice folks.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I've ordered from Churchmouse for years. I like their patterns and love the fact that they often use several different yarns to show models in their patterns. One of my absolute favorites is their simple poncho pattern. I'm making my 3rd one! So easy, straightforward and ELEGANT! 
The new one is being made in Kidsilk Haze & Rowan Fine Art. 
It's my reward to me for knitting my fingers off for the past 4 months doing nothing but dozens of projects for charity.


----------

